# Netfinity 4000r installation freezes



## jtzero (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm new to the freebsd world (but I do use many linux distros on average) so for give me if I make a naive mistake. But at any rate Ive done my google searching and after failing to get the 7.2 to work I decided to use the 5.4 release (because other have gotten it to work - google). The problem at hand, when I try to install I get all the way until this error usually "...Write failure on transfer! (write 0 bytes of..." I hit try again or cancel it will continue to try - this message may appear a few more times and the the screen goes black (Light blinks as if asleep, also it's KVM cable connection) and the keyboard unresponsive. the server dosent restart the IBM logo never reappears it just stays in this state until I restart it manually.
Additional notes:
scsi drive with bios

I'll see if I cant get the last verbose messages before it goes black and post it here

Any help?
thank you,


----------

